# Allen-Edmonds Closeouts



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Effective December 11 the follow shoe styles are going on closeout status and will not appear in the Spring 2007 catalog:

Style Description Color
1205 Hastings black
1255 Hastings chili
1409 Newport black
2004 Byron black
2034 Byron chili
2064 Byron dark brown
2402 Saxon black
2492 Saxon mocha
3508 Bristol black
3538 Bristol brown
3704 Stockbridge black
3754 Stockbridge chili
6501 Bergland black
6551 Bergland brown
6751 Stanford snuff suede
7954 Mapleton brown
42576 Waterbury brown
43072 Castine tan
43171 Winthrop black
43172 Winthrop tan
43175 Winthrop chili
44801 Norwalk black
44806 Norwalk brown
44807 Norwalk burgundy
46201 Muldoon black
46206 Muldoon brown
49910 Lugano black
72037 Commuter tan
74057 Day-Tripper tan/tan suede
74077 Day-Tripper mocha/chocolate suede
75007 Rover black
77007 Rambler black
78037 Weekender tan

Allen-Edmonds is pricing these shoes somewhat differently from their previous practice: Firsts will immediately be reduced by 25% on Tuesday. Current-production A-E seconds are on-sale at 15 percent off. These prices will hold until the end of the month, whereupon the prices will be dropped by 25% (from regular retail for seconds). However, the prices for the shoes in the Comfort Casual collection are going to be held firm, without any additional discounts. Production will cease, but the shoes will be sold at full price until inventories are exhausted.

It would appear that A-E bent on phasing out the once-popular #1 and #4 lasts, rather to my regret.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, will we be able to order these shoes from their Wisconsin center despite their being firsts? Thanks.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

What a shame. The 4 last fits me perfectly. Which other last is closest to the 4?


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

I quite like the Bristol, actually. I wonder whether I'll be able to find a pair in my size...


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

rkipperman said:


> What a shame. The 4 last fits me perfectly. Which other last is closest to the 4?


the 2 is not too bad, but the four is still best for me...good thing I am well stocked up, temptation is a wonderful thing to not have.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Mr.L, Do you have any word on if the Byron is going to be replaced by another perf-toe or just eliminating this style? For example, are they moving the perf-toe to the #8 last? I hope not, but the Byron doesn't fit me well either and I don't want to have to spend $600 on the C&J.

Certainly they wouldn't mess with the #1 shoes like the Leeds and Macneil, would they?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

rkipperman said:


> What a shame. The 4 last fits me perfectly. Which other last is closest to the 4?


They say the #1, but I love the #1 and dislike the #4. I like the #1 and the #5.

This may help you find a 'tester'


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Mr.L, Do you have any word on if the Byron is going to be replaced by another perf-toe or just eliminating this style? For example, are they moving the perf-toe to the #8 last? I hope not, but the Byron doesn't fit me well either and I don't want to have to spend $600 on the C&J.
> 
> Certainly they wouldn't mess with the #1 shoes like the Leeds and Macneil, would they?


I know no more than what has been public knowledge on these fora about A-E's upcoming introductions. The punch-cap bal is such a classic style, I would think it likely that they will be introducing something similar on a different last.

The MacNeil is actually on the #7 last, not the #1.

The only shoes left in A-E's lineup on the #1 last are:

Bradley in burgundy shell cordovan
Shelton in black and burgundy
Leeds black calf
Leeds black shell
Leeds burgundy shell
Wilbert brown
Fulton brown

The #4 last is all but extinct, those remaining being:

Hillcrest black
Kennet black
Kennet brown

By way of contrast, in the Fall 2003 catalog, A-E had 26 style/color options on the #1 last and 34 on the #4. Let us hope that A-E introduces some new styles on these proven and popular lasts.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm puzzled by the elimination of the Byron. I have a pair of the old Fifth Avenues, which was their perf cap some years ago. I don't understand jumping from one perf cap to another when they're essentially the same shoe.

I'm glad the Hastings is being put out of my misery.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

AlanC said:


> I'm puzzled by the elimination of the Byron. I have a pair of the old Fifth Avenues, which was their perf cap some years ago. I don't understand jumping from one perf cap to another when they're essentially the same shoe.
> 
> I'm glad the Hastings is being put out of my misery.


Maybe A-E management feels that most of the guys who want a punch cap on the #4 last have bought them and they can sell quantities to men who don't like the #4. That's all I can think, assuming they are, in fact, going to bring out new punch cap on a different last.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I am honestly dismayed that they'd eliminate the 4 last. It has a lovely, elegant shape and at least used to be very popular as a last a lot of men could wear (at least that was my understanding). I'm also rather sad, as this is my favorite AE last. Well, back to eBay it is!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

We will just have to wait and see what the spring brings. When I look at my closet I really do not have room for any more shoes (I need to do some custom work in their to hold what I have)...I wear a few mostly and them I rediscover a style that I loved and love it again. Losing the number 4 last would be terrible for me, I can wear the number one pretty well (the bardley is one of my favorites)....I would like to see AE have a few more English looking shoes but I am not going to hold my breath. Alden's selection is even worse, about the only shoe I like that they have other than the felx welt cap toe is their monkstrap. I can't even wear out the ones I have so I have no right to complain.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm sad to see the Byron and Newport models being discontinued.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know why it is, but I just cannot bring myself to like any of the AE shoes at all.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> The MacNeil is actually on the #7 last, not the #1.


Doh! Sorry about that. Good catch! ;-)


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Can someone tell me which last the AE Glasgow loafer was on? That is my favorite AE model. I'd like to get some others on that last.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

imainish said:


> Can someone tell me which last the AE Glasgow loafer was on? That is my favorite AE model. I'd like to get some others on that last.


I find the loafers like the Glasgow can be a bit odd. I don't wear loafers, so I am not an expert on them. It is listed on the #4(234) last.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I wonder what the large number of discontinued Casual Comforts bodes for the future of the line. Seems like quite a few casualties for a line so new. 

I too liked the Byron. Maybe now I'll be able to find it on deep discount.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

I just spoke with a representative at the AE factory and they indicated that the close out sale is more toward the end of the month. I mentioned that a friend had told me that several models were going to be discontinued and I wanted to get a listing from them as to which ones were. The rep acted as though I had stumbled upon classified info and wanted to know where I had heard this. It seems that someone else had inquired prior to me and they were concerned that erroneous data was circulating. Does anyone have an official memo that lists the styles that will be discontinued, or do we know if the listing provided on the forum is accurate? Or, should I just wait until later in the month to find out? There are a couple of styles I want to get.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

JLibourel is about as trustworthy for AE info as you can get, outside a letter from the company president.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

Wilberts in Caramel available at STP for as little as $120 shipped if you combine offers/discounts.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

wgiceman said:


> I just spoke with a representative at the AE factory and they indicated that the close out sale is more toward the end of the month. I mentioned that a friend had told me that several models were going to be discontinued and I wanted to get a listing from them as to which ones were. The rep acted as though I had stumbled upon classified info and wanted to know where I had heard this. It seems that someone else had inquired prior to me and they were concerned that erroneous data was circulating. Does anyone have an official memo that lists the styles that will be discontinued, or do we know if the listing provided on the forum is accurate? Or, should I just wait until later in the month to find out? There are a couple of styles I want to get.


I got this memo from the Cabazon outlet who had forwarded it to me from Corporate. This was at then end of last month. At the request of our man Nomis at headquarters, I kept it confidential until yesterday.

Doc, the Casual Comfort line was introduced with 25 style/color options, so I suppose six casualties after six months isn't that dreadful. In any event, the Casual Comfort line is of no interest to me. A couple of the styles--Communter, Passenger--are not bad, but I don't see them at $230, when I just bought the Fulton for $157 and the Canfield for $129.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> JLibourel is about as trustworthy for AE info as you can get, outside a letter from the company president.


Forgive me if my earlier post came across negatively. I had no intention of questioning his info. It has always proven very accurate and educational for me.

I'd imagine that AE was surprised anyone would be so in-the-know about their future plans. I made a notation of the styles that have been mentioned and started getting some funds together to get a pair.

The fact that others had already contacted them about the impending discontinuations only let me know that there are many who view this forum as much as I do.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Doc, the Casual Comfort line was introduced with 25 style/color options, so I suppose six casualties after six months isn't that dreadful. In any event, the Casual Comfort line is of no interest to me. A couple of the styles--Communter, Passenger--are not bad, but I don't see them at $230, when I just bought the Fulton for $157 and the Canfield for $129.


My assessment of the situation might be colored by my lack of interest in the line. I guess it's natural that some of the styles will have to shake out early on, but it seemed like six months was a pretty short trial period. How long does AE usually give new models before they start discontinuing colors/leathers?



wgiceman said:


> Forgive me if my earlier post came across negatively. I had no intention of questioning his info. It has always proven very accurate and educational for me.


And I hope my response didn't seem negative. I was going for lighthearted, but sometimes I come across as more stern/serious than I intend.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Now I know why there is much sadness on the dwindling #4. I know the last digit of the style number is the last number. Which number inside the shoes is the model number (there are a lot of numbers in there and I'm new at this)? Were the Dellwoods (my second favorite shoes) also on the #4? Is the #4 gone for good or just getting some new styles?


----------



## pcunite (Nov 20, 2006)

wgiceman said:


> I'd imagine that AE was surprised anyone would be so in-the-know about their future plans.


The new owners would be wise to listen to some individuals on this forum as well.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

The first two numbers are the model number. The third is a color number, and the last is, well, the last...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

wgiceman said:


> I just spoke with a representative at the AE factory and they indicated that the close out sale is more toward the end of the month. I mentioned that a friend had told me that several models were going to be discontinued and I wanted to get a listing from them as to which ones were. The rep acted as though I had stumbled upon classified info and wanted to know where I had heard this. It seems that someone else had inquired prior to me and they were concerned that erroneous data was circulating.


That was probably me that called, I spoke w/ a guy names Jeff & he was surprised I had that info.

Brian


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Still confused. This is what is inside my shoe:

7 D 39227 6
1354 5019


After the 7 D which I know is the size, which numbers are which?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

*1354* 5019


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for the information. I, too, am puzzled by the disappearance of the Byron -- unless AE is indeed doing away with the #4 last and shifting styles onto other lasts. 

Looks like I will have to see about getting some Byrons soon... they have always been comfortable and versatile.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I'm glad the Hastings is being put out of my misery.


+ 1 + :icon_cheers: + :icon_cheers: + :icon_cheers:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

imainish said:


> Now I know why there is much sadness on the dwindling #4. I know the last digit of the style number is the last number. Which number inside the shoes is the model number (there are a lot of numbers in there and I'm new at this)? Were the Dellwoods (my second favorite shoes) also on the #4? Is the #4 gone for good or just getting some new styles?


Yes, the Dellwood was on the #4 last. It looks like the 4 isn't gone for good (yet); they'll keep the remaining styles on this last as long as they keep selling. They had the Garner on the old 5 last for quite some time, and it was the only one. And who knows: it my enjoy a resurgence. Not long ago, the newer 5 last was rarer than it is now.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Teacher said:


> Not long ago, the newer 5 last was rarer than it is now.


Hunh? I don't follow you there, Teach. With the unlamented Hastings biting the dust, the only thing left on the #5 last is the Park Avenue in its three colors. Other shoes on the #5 last that have been discontinued in the recent past have been the Fairfax in its three colors and the Seneca in its two.


----------



## iknowshoes (Jun 15, 2006)

The 4 last, as many of you have come to regard as one of AE's best lasts, is actually quite outdated in terms of style and fashion. The look of today and the future is moving more in the direction of longer, sleeker lasts with tapered toes.

Also, I've heard there is a new perf cap-toe being introduced for spring called the Hale that should nicely replace the Byron.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

I miss the Garner very much and regret not getting a pair or two. As for sleek and updated styles I must again nominate the Glasgow (which I have been informed was on the #4) as the sleekest and nicest AE I have ever seen. I really enjoy wearing those and am very glad I bought two pairs. I hope AE brings out more styles in that shape.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

iknowshoes said:


> The 4 last, as many of you have come to regard as one of AE's best lasts, is actually quite outdated in terms of style and fashion. The look of today and the future is moving more in the direction of longer, sleeker lasts with tapered toes.
> 
> Also, I've heard there is a new perf cap-toe being introduced for spring called the Hale that should nicely replace the Byron.


What last number will the Hale be on?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Hunh? I don't follow you there, Teach. With the unlamented Hastings biting the dust, the only thing left on the #5 last is the Park Avenue in its three colors. Other shoes on the #5 last that have been discontinued in the recent past have been the Fairfax in its three colors and the Seneca in its two.


Ah, I haven't checked out the newer catalogs very carefully. I was indeed referring to the shoes of the past few years; several years ago, there was only the PA (as, I guess, there is again now).


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

rkipperman said:


> What last number will the Hale be on?


Should we even bother to hope it won't be the new #8 last?

I love my AEs, but I ordered a pair of Aldens for Christmas.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

iknowshoes said:


> The 4 last, as many of you have come to regard as one of AE's best lasts, is actually quite outdated in terms of style and fashion. The look of today and the future is moving more in the direction of longer, sleeker lasts with tapered toes.


An AE with a long, sleek last and tapered toes ... I'm skeptical we'll see it in my lifetime.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

iknowshoes said:


> The 4 last, as many of you have come to regard as one of AE's best lasts, is actually quite outdated in terms of style and fashion. The look of today and the future is moving more in the direction of longer, sleeker lasts with tapered toes.
> 
> Also, I've heard there is a new perf cap-toe being introduced for spring called the Hale that should nicely replace the Byron.


Actually, I think that #4 is one of AE's classic lasts, and some of the shoes offered on #4 are the best from AE. Most of the members of this board are not AE customers that puchase "shoes of the future" (recent thread on AE collections being best evidence).

I just hope that AE keeps some of the old flame going, their recent introductions have been more miss than hit, these closeouts may be one of the last chances to stock up.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

iknowshoes said:


> The 4 last, as many of you have come to regard as one of AE's best lasts, is actually quite outdated in terms of style and fashion. The look of today and the future is moving more in the direction of longer, sleeker lasts with tapered toes.


This is _fashion_ (ie _trend_), but it has nothing to do with _style_. Stylistically, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the 4 last. In fact, it looks more contemporary than many of AE's other lasts, such as the 0 and the 3 (NOT to say that these look outdated, either). Nobody's going to look at a pair of shoes made on the 4 last and exclaim "Oh my God, those look like Grandpa's shoes!"

Besides, trendy things die away in the backs of closets and on Goodwill shelves; stylish things live very long and enjoyable lives.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AE shoe of the future (it may launch into orbit at any second):



AE shoe I wish were in my future (zjpj83's Bancrofts, only available to the European market):


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> AE shoe of the future (it may launch into orbit at any second):
> 
> AE shoe I wish were in my future (zjpj83's Bancrofts, only available to the European market):


I have the Hastings in the chili color and receive nothing but compliments on it. I guess we all have diffeent tastes. But I have to admit that I would love to have the Bancrofts shown here. It would look great in Merlot and Brown.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Wow! Those european Bancrofts look amazing. Why won't AE sell those here?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

wgiceman said:


> I have the Hastings in the chili color and receive nothing but compliments on it. I guess we all have diffeent tastes. But I have to admit that I would love to have the Bancrofts shown here. It would look great in Merlot and Brown.


Hastings are "fashion forward" and that contributes to general dislike of them. I have them in chili, too, and that is as far as fashion forward I'll go, and I do get compliments on them. The look downright bad in black, IMHO.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

*RE: Bancrofts*

Why on Earth aren't those available here?????????? Those would be a tremendous addition to any man's wardrobe. And they look like they're on the 7 last...is that correct? Anyone?


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

hreljan said:


> Hastings are "fashion forward" and that contributes to general dislike of them. I have them in chili, too, and that is as far as fashion forward I'll go, and I do get compliments on them. The look downright bad in black, IMHO.


I agree, the Hastings in black definitely do not appeal.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

And; they are shell cordovan which seems like even more of an AE paradox.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Ksinc,

Are you saying those european Bancrofts are Shell Cordovan? How do we get AE to sell those in the US? What last is it made on? It is a travesty that we can't get a whole line of styles and models made on that last!!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

imainish said:


> Ksinc,
> 
> Are you saying those european Bancrofts are Shell Cordovan?
> 
> How do we get AE to sell those in the US? What last is it made on? It is a travesty that we can't get a whole line of styles and models made on that last!!


Yes, they are shell cordovan, on the #8 last (westgate, mora), only available in E Width, $540 Special Order from AE. All this according to the SF shoe porn threads. So, "trust, but verify" if you are really going to order them from your local AE store.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=14906&page=58&highlight=bancroft


----------



## iknowshoes (Jun 15, 2006)

There is a huge difference between "classic" and "stylish". And while the 4 last may be a classic AE last, it is most certainly not stylish by today's standards. You have to remember that the shoe industry is part of the fashion industry, which in order to grow, must continually evolve its product line in order to survive. I think AE is reaching a point where they must start attracting a younger clientele which is why they're updating their lasts and developing new product lines (like the Casual Comfort Collection). It's part of the business strategy. They won't be in business in five years if they just keep churning out the moldy-oldies.


----------



## iknowshoes (Jun 15, 2006)

The Bancroft is on the 8 last, which many of you seem to dislike. Is it the fit? Is it the style? I think the style and shape of it look nice; granted I've never tried on this last before, so the fit could be the problem.


----------



## iknowshoes (Jun 15, 2006)

FYI-The Hastings is being discontinued this season...clearly not the "shoe of the future".


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

iknowshoes said:


> FYI-The Hastings is being discontinued this season...clearly not the "shoe of the future".


Quite the opposite.

Being discontinued (sometimes shortly after their introduction) is one of defining characteristics of "shoes of the future".


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

While the AE Mora looks nice, to my eye it still does not have the same sleek look of the european Bancroft. It's hard to believe they are made on the same last. Will I get that look if I get a pair of Mora in an E width?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

iknowshoes said:


> The Bancroft is on the 8 last, which many of you seem to dislike. Is it the fit? Is it the style? I think the style and shape of it look nice; granted I've never tried on this last before, so the fit could be the problem.


It seems to be a poor fit on many of us, myself included. I find it very loose through the heel.

I note that Alden seems to survive all right churning out "moldy oldies" with little change.

I am not a man of business, don't know squat about marketing, but I wonder if it is a good strategy to try chase the Kenneth Cole/Ecco buyers...at least at the expense of their established customer base. The tastes of many younger men do mature as they get on the world. (I cringe at some of the apparel I wore in the 1970s!)

I have to wonder about how successful A-E's Casual Comfort colllection will be, given the existence of a lot of similar product that is extremely comfortable and costs a lot less money.

I am wearing my Byrons in chili today, partially in honor of their impending demise.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

iknowshoes said:


> There is a huge difference between "classic" and "stylish". And while the 4 last may be a classic AE last, it is most certainly not stylish by today's standards. You have to remember that the shoe industry is part of the fashion industry, which in order to grow, must continually evolve its product line in order to survive. I think AE is reaching a point where they must start attracting a younger clientele which is why they're updating their lasts and developing new product lines (like the Casual Comfort Collection). It's part of the business strategy. They won't be in business in five years if they just keep churning out the moldy-oldies.


As I said previously: you are confusing _stylish_ with _trendy_. Things that are stylish are more or less classic and never look out of place. The 4 last is just such an example. Things that are trendy are here today, gone next season (and people shake their heads when they remember wearing them). There is absolutely nothing about the AE 4 last that would make somebody recoil.

You seem to be confusing AE with companies like Kenneth Cole. Clearly, AE has lasts that look older than the 4 last. AE's customers, by and large, have tastes that run closer (aesthetically) to the traditional English makers and to Alden. These customers tend to purchase shoes that are heavy on style, light on trend factor. By and large, they want shoes that will last ten years or more, worn frequently and looking good. It's this type of classic mentality that is the very reason AE makes shoes that are durable and made to be resoled, ensuring very long lives. By contrast, trendy shoes are usually made lightly and their makers do not offer refurbishing services, as the shoes will by sorely out of fashion (i.e. _no longer trendy_) by the time the shoes are worn out (and possibly before).


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

All of this talk of AE closeouts has got me wondering when to expect their new offerings. I'm new to AE fandom but no less excited to see whats coming soon. I would guess they have a regular schedule once or twice a year, anyone know?


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

hcivic91 said:


> All of this talk of AE closeouts has got me wondering when to expect their new offerings. I'm new to AE fandom but no less excited to see whats coming soon. I would guess they have a regular schedule once or twice a year, anyone know?


twice a year. i think february and august, but i'm not 100% on the dates.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

iknowshoes said:


> You have to remember that the shoe industry is part of the fashion industry...They won't be in business in five years if they just keep churning out the moldy-oldies.


The Park Avenues have been their continuous Nr 1 best seller since the 1930's. Classical style and elegance continue to shine long after the facile fads have been long forgotten.

I think they will go down the drain if they try to pretend to be a coulture house churning out affected new styles. It is neither their forte nor their market.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Sator said:


> The Park Avenues have been their continuous Nr 1 best seller since the 1930's. Classical style and elegance continue to shine long after the facile fads have been long forgotten.
> 
> I think they will go down the drain if they try to pretend to be a coulture house churning out affected new styles. It is neither their forte nor their market.


Ah, thank you. You have made my point better than I.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

How many US Presidents in a row have been inaugurated in that moldy oldy the Park Avenue?

I agree that AE should focus more on sleek, stylish shoes, but something like the Bancroft instead of crazy-brogue space shoes. If they want their own Steve Madden/casual comfort line, that's fine. But it seems to me that a core group of classic shoes anchored by the Park Avenue makes sense. I still think they should do a handgrade/top shelf line. 

I suppose the model churning simply means more closeouts at cheaper prices.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I still think they should do a handgrade/top shelf line.


You and me both, brother!


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> (I cringe at some of the apparel I wore in the 1970s!)


Everybody cringes at the apparel worn in the 1970s except for Klub Kids and Hollywood stars (but I repeat myself).

Ultimately we will make you pay for it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

iknowshoes said:


> The Bancroft is on the 8 last, which many of you seem to dislike. Is it the fit? Is it the style? I think the style and shape of it look nice; granted I've never tried on this last before, so the fit could be the problem.


Yes, it's the fit. The style is 'ok', if a little 'dated' when toe shapes return to function over fashion.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Teacher said:


> You seem to be confusing AE with companies like Kenneth Cole. Clearly, AE has lasts that look older than the 4 last. AE's customers, by and large, have tastes that run closer (aesthetically) to the traditional English makers and to Alden. These customers tend to purchase shoes that are heavy on style, light on trend factor. By and large, they want shoes that will last ten years or more, worn frequently and looking good. It's this type of classic mentality that is the very reason AE makes shoes that are durable and made to be resoled, ensuring very long lives. By contrast, trendy shoes are usually made lightly and their makers do not offer refurbishing services, as the shoes will by sorely out of fashion (i.e. _no longer trendy_) by the time the shoes are worn out (and possibly before).


Excellent explanation! I agree whole-heartedly!


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> I know no more than what has been public knowledge on these fora about A-E's upcoming introductions. The punch-cap bal is such a classic style, I would think it likely that they will be introducing something similar on a different last.
> 
> The MacNeil is actually on the #7 last, not the #1.
> 
> ...


I stopped in this evening to pick up my Byrons and the sales clerk, Leonard, mentioned to me that they would be replaced by the Cliftons (on the 8 last) in the spring.

Mr. L, I don't know if you've heard this but I'm passing it on for everyone's benefit, presuming it's accurate information.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Doctor B said:


> I stopped in this evening to pick up my Byrons and the sales clerk, Leonard, mentioned to me that they would be replaced by the Cliftons (on the 8 last) in the spring.
> 
> Mr. L, I don't know if you've heard this but I'm passing it on for everyone's benefit, presuming it's accurate information.


The Clifton has been out for a while.

Were you in an AE Store or a store like Nordstrom's?


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Doctor B said:


> I stopped in this evening to pick up my Byrons and the sales clerk, Leonard, mentioned to me that they would be replaced by the Cliftons (on the 8 last) in the spring.
> 
> Mr. L, I don't know if you've heard this but I'm passing it on for everyone's benefit, presuming it's accurate information.


What did he mean by being "replaced"? The byron is a bal while the clifton is a blucher.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Allen-Edmonds is pricing these shoes somewhat differently from their previous practice: Firsts will immediately be reduced by 25% on Tuesday. Current-production A-E seconds are on-sale at 15 percent off. These prices will hold until the end of the month, whereupon the prices will be dropped by 25% (from regular retail for seconds). However, the prices for the shoes in the Comfort Casual collection are going to be held firm, without any additional discounts. Production will cease, but the shoes will be sold at full price until inventories are exhausted.


Short report from AE outlet trip and a question (JLibourel or anybody familiar with AE outlet pricing):

I went to AE outlet in Riverhead, to get a replacement pair of Fairfaxes (STP is sold out in my size). While there, I got a pair of Stanford seconds ($161), and McNeils seconds in shell corovan ($280, I do prefer Alden, but that's a great price), some belts and shoe care items.

What surprised me was the pricing. Byron seconds were $195, and the shoe was being discontinued. Fairfaxes were $189, discontinued first quality. I guess it has to do with length of the shoe being discontinued (and the increase in MSRP from $295 to $305).

Will there be another price reduction (and on what stock/quality) soon (January)?

I am interested in discontinued driving shoes, regular stores had them for $150 (reported 25% off), still a bit high for that kind of the shoe, I reckon they have to drop below $100.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

The pricing at the Riverhead outlet sounds right: The Byron seconds would be 15% off regular retail ($229) until the end of the year, when they will drop ny 25% of normal retail. Presumably the Fairfaxes are on a deeper discount because they have been out of print for awhile.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> The pricing at the Riverhead outlet sounds right: The Byron seconds would be 15% off regular retail ($229) until the end of the year, when they will drop ny 25% of normal retail. Presumably the Fairfaxes are on a deeper discount because they have been out of print for awhile.


What's the best price I'll be able to get on Byrons and Stockbridges?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> The pricing at the Riverhead outlet sounds right: The Byron seconds would be 15% off regular retail ($229) until the end of the year, when they will drop ny 25% of normal retail. Presumably the Fairfaxes are on a deeper discount because they have been out of print for awhile.





jml90 said:


> What's the best price I'll be able to get on Byrons and Stockbridges?


This is what I got from store info and JLibourel's explanation of AE clearence pricing (they do reconcile).:

Byron firsts were 25% off - $229. Available both through regular stores and outlets.
Seconds are additional 15% off - $195 - available at outlets only.
If they ever hit STP, current pricing is $189 (with 20% available from time to time).

There may be even lower prices in the future (see my example with Fairfaxes, but one is risking availability of the right size, production of Byrons has stopped).

Stockbridge MSRP is lower ($285), so clearence for firsts is $214, and for seconds $182.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone shopped here recently? Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## alf lauren (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, so learning more about an AE discount has finally persuaded me to drop by and say hello at AAAC again. It's good to have some sartorial forum diversity. 

I'm in SE Wisconsin, so I may have to drop by the "shoe bank" later today and see what's going on. I've never had much luck finding deals in their local stores, usually waiting until the summer tent sale and crossing my fingers hoping that they'll have what I want.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

AE Spencers (patent-leather bluchers) can be had on STP at the moment for under $100 if you use the current discount code.


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

Much earlier in this thread someone asked about Glasgow last. I happen to be wearing a pair of Glasgow's today and a quick peak inside reveals they are #4. BTW, I found these new on eBay complete with box and shoe bags for $59 a few months ago.

Ned Soltz


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

grimslade said:


> AE Spencers (patent-leather bluchers) can be had on STP at the moment for under $100 if you use the current discount code.


One iteresting thing about STP pricing on these shoes/abominations (shoes themselves are far from interesting):

Different sizes are priced differently - 13D and 9D are $105, while all others are $120. All of them are "almost gone", but it seems that some of them are less "gone" than the others.


----------



## alf lauren (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok, just got back from the AE store. Got the 25% off on factory seconds of discontinued models, and as usual, couldn't find why the shoes were seconds. So, it was the Byrons for $171. Thanks guys!

FYI, they also had the Delray in Chili as a December special marked at $160-something. I'm not sure if you get 15% from that as well, but just letting everyone know in case there's some interest for that one.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

hreljan said:


> One iteresting thing about STP pricing on these shoes/abominations (shoes themselves are far from interesting):
> 
> Different sizes are priced differently - 13D and 9D are $105, while all others are $120. All of them are "almost gone", but it seems that some of them are less "gone" than the others.


Now, now. Play nice. Is your objection that patent leathers shouldn't be bluchers, or is it something else?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

grimslade said:


> Now, now. Play nice. Is your objection that patent leathers shouldn't be bluchers, or is it something else?


Yest , it's a blucher thing. Also, I think that formal shoes are the ones where AE should drop the 360 degree welt, for a sleeker heel construction (but that's not Spencer specific, I do own Ritz and they would benefit from the same).


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

ksinc said:


> The Clifton has been out for a while.
> 
> Were you in an AE Store or a store like Nordstrom's?


I was in an AE store in downtown Washington. I understand the Clifton has been out for a while, and it seems they are dropping the Byron and letting the Clifton take its place (even though they are essentially different shoes). I can't quite explain why this is happening, but if I get the chance in a couple of days I will return to the store and ask about it.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Spenser*

Do these shoes have any other use than wearing with a tux or other formal wear?


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> What did he mean by being "replaced"? The byron is a bal while the clifton is a blucher.


I don't know, but I'll return to the store and report back on what I hear from the sales clerks.


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

alf lauren said:


> Ok, just got back from the AE store. Got the 25% off on factory seconds of discontinued models, and as usual, couldn't find why the shoes were seconds. So, it was the Byrons for $171. Thanks guys!
> 
> FYI, they also had the Delray in Chili as a December special marked at $160-something. I'm not sure if you get 15% from that as well, but just letting everyone know in case there's some interest for that one.


No, there was no 15% discount in my case from the $169 price. But I did get the Delray in chili as part of a killing I made at the AE outlet store in North Carolina over the weekend (which I'll mention later). Four pairs: Delray, Fairfax and Hillcrest in Chestnut, and Mapleton in brown for a total of $700 including tax. Each of the four pair was $169 or less.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Do these shoes have any other use than wearing with a tux or other formal wear?


No!

But the security guards in my building seem fond of patent-leathers with their blue blazers (both buttons buttoned. I think the patents and the bottom-button-thing must be included in orientation...).


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I just picked up 2 pairs of AE Holts (Chestnut and black) as well as chestnut Coltons for 87$ a pair. Fairfax were also available for 87$ as well.

Still deciding if I want to go back for them 
Mrr


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

grimslade said:


> No!
> 
> But the security guards in my building seem fond of patent-leathers with their blue blazers (both buttons buttoned. I think the patents and the bottom-button-thing must be included in orientation...).


Military minded folk often substitute patent leather (or flat out vinyl/plastic) footwear for highly shined shoes/boots. It's easier and just as shiny.

This fits with the both-buttons-buttoned thing, as in the Military one does not leave the bottom button on the coat undone. At least not in the American military.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

I just wish I could credit the ntion that our guards have law-enforcement, never mind military, experience.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> I just picked up 2 pairs of AE Holts (Chestnut and black) as well as chestnut Coltons for 87$ a pair. Fairfax were also available for 87$ as well.
> 
> Still deciding if I want to go back for them
> Mrr


Where did you go to get those prices?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Where did you go to get those prices?


DSW (Designer shoe warehouse) in Long Island. My girlfriend needed some shoes for a holiday outfit and I stepped aside to check the men's section. Couldnt believe the prices; 305 reduced to 199, 30% off, then 40% off that= 87$!!!!!!!

MrR


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> I just picked up 2 pairs of AE Holts (Chestnut and black) as well as chestnut Coltons for 87$ a pair. Fairfax were also available for 87$ as well.
> 
> Still deciding if I want to go back for them
> Mrr


The holt looks very nice - I might grab one if I can find it.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

At prices like that, I just might check out the local DSW, although if I were a betting man, I'd give long odds I won't see a damn thing I'd want.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> DSW (Designer shoe warehouse) in Long Island. My girlfriend needed some shoes for a holiday outfit and I stepped aside to check the men's section. Couldnt believe the prices; 305 reduced to 199, 30% off, then 40% off that= 87$!!!!!!!
> 
> MrR


NY area pricing is even better:

MSRP to $199, than 60% off, and thean another 30% = $56. Not bad for first quality shoes, mostly models discontinued for a while: Troy, Concord, Colton. No Holts (I would get those), I just could not pull the trigger on Coltons, since I have Lexingtons in the same color. Even at these prices, something felt wrong with getting practically identical shoes.


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

hreljan said:


> NY area pricing is even better:
> 
> MSRP to $199, than 60% off, and thean another 30% = $56. Not bad for first quality shoes, mostly models discontinued for a while: Troy, Concord, Colton. No Holts (I would get those), I just could not pull the trigger on Coltons, since I have Lexingtons in the same color. Even at these prices, something felt wrong with getting practically identical shoes.


Did they have the Colton in 12D?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

JeffC said:


> Did they have the Colton in 12D?


That's a tough one. The flip side of these prices is that shoes are on sales racks, not sorted by model, losely soretd by size, and not necessarily in correct boxes. You can not call and get info on inventory. You have to go to a store (or several stores) and dig.

That said, I think that the Coltons I saw were 12EEE.


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

hreljan said:


> That's a tough one. The flip side of these prices is that shoes are on sales racks, not sorted by model, losely soretd by size, and not necessarily in correct boxes. You can not call and get info on inventory. You have to go to a store (or several stores) and dig.
> 
> That said, I think that the Coltons I saw were 12EEE.


Never been to a DSW. It sounds like work :icon_pale:


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

JeffC said:


> Never been to a DSW. It sounds like work :icon_pale:


It is a crapshoot. The DSW two miles down the road had no AEs but I struck paydirt 20 miles away at the Fairlakes location in Fairfax, Virginia. I got the Fairfax in chestnut for $63 out the door. Way worth the drive.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Just visited the DSW near my office, just across Main Street from Main Place in Santa Ana. There were no A-Es in sight. In fact, there wasn't a damn thing I'd give house room to, just as I had suspected. Not that I really need more shoes in any event!


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*AE Byron at Nordstrom's*

Got a pair of Byron's in Chili at Nordstroms for $150. I have seen others getting them for less but I was happy with the price and I am ecstatic about the shoes. I understand that the Byron is a discontinued product, hence the discount. I don't understand why AE would discontinue this model because the fit is fantastic and the style is classic. I've got to believe that there is demand for this type of shoe.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

jcriswel said:


> Got a pair of Byron's in Chili at Nordstroms for $150. I have seen others getting them for less but I was happy with the price and I am ecstatic about the shoes. I understand that the Byron is a discontinued product, hence the discount. I don't understand why AE would discontinue this model because the fit is fantastic and the style is classic. I've got to believe that there is demand for this type of shoe.


Agree. Now, if I could only find them in dark brown in my size at that price online....


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

[img=https://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]

I miss this pair of shoes- Lauderdale- it was a closeout last time.

I am thinking of this one as a replacement...
https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allen14959058355lg0bc.jpg

Pretty close, huh?


----------

